# Lola's paws are sore..



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Feel awful, had a great great walk today but where we were there was a lot of stingy nettle. The new extra stingy ones coming through. We kept the girls away as much as possible but off lead, they have to go sniffing and hunting. They had a ball 

Since being at home and having to have a bath (both rolled in dung - fresh and green), Lola cannot settle. She is scratching her paws everywhere, licking them and groaning. I'm not sure what to do with her? Leave her alone and wait for the stingy feeling to settle, or is there something I could out on her little pads to help?

We had such a great walk and it's a shame because I think we will have to a avoid there from now on until all the nettles die off. 

If anyone has any advice it is appreciated. She's not happy and I don't want her to suffer through it...


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor little Lola, such a horrible sensation! There's nothing that relieves it in humans is there?.....maybe an ice cube but she might not appreciate that. Do you think coconut oil is worth a try as a trusted all-rounder? Otherwise maybe extra chews to help her focus on something else while the tingles fade xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Poor little Lola, such a horrible sensation! There's nothing that relieves it in humans is there?.....maybe an ice cube but she might not appreciate that. Do you think coconut oil is worth a try as a trusted all-rounder? Otherwise maybe extra chews to help her focus on something else while the tingles fade xx


I've thought of coconut oil, but would need to keep her contained as she's running around like a mad thing rubbing her paws everywhere (must feel really itchy). She should be shattered really... She can't settle


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Lola. 
Boyce had the same problem recently and Dot has also had the same. I found the only thing I could do was cuddle her until she relaxed. Once she woke up after a sleep, she was fine.
I know some people have used antihistamines, but I'm not confident using people medicine on dogs.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Could it be anything from the bath? Is it worth a little rinse...or a bowl of food?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Could it be anything from the bath? Is it worth a little rinse...or a bowl of food?


I used her usual shampoo so don't think it was that. Have read that apple cider vinegar is good for this wort of thing. Have just soaked a muslin and dabbed it on, she seems to be settling, fingers crossed..


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Lola, I hope the cider works fast. If it is like with humans the pain is not so so bad and doesn't last too very long. I hope it is over quick. Give her extra pats and cuddles while she suffers.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Poor Lola, I hope the cider works fast. If it is like with humans the pain is not so so bad and doesn't last too very long. I hope it is over quick. Give her extra pats and cuddles while she suffers.


Poor girl, she seems to have settled now from the frantic running around and scratching every surface possible. She's licking and licking now... 

Cider vinegar worked I think.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Poor Lola, I had a dog that would get hay fever sometimes my vet advised me to give him 1/2 a piriton tablet. I was a bit unsure about giving a dog human medicine but decided to do as advised, I gave him the childrens one which is in a bottle, as I thought it would be better for him more gentle? I did also try the adults tablet but as both worked I stuck with the childrens version. Hope this helps Ruth as giving my Bertie the piriton really helped him he was a carin so a small dog I gave him a 2 year olds dose.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Diana, would definitely have tried it but don't have any in the house...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

:twothumbs::jumping:

Shhhhh... She's gone to sleep!  Love her, we sensitive babe :love-eyes::ilmc:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so glad she ess able to settle. Poor Lola baby. Xoxo today was not a good day for poos. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad the ACV worked. Was going to suggest bicarb of soda solution to soak her paws in. It works wonderfully well on chicken pox blisters! Really stops the itching. Give the lovely Lola a hug from me.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh poor thing, I was going to say Aloe Vera, but Dock leaves work for us don't thy so they could be worth a try ??? I hope the ACV has worked it's magic though xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks girls, she was great today! Phew! Nina wasn't bothered a bit!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe, glad you found somethng that worked to relieve her paws.


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

I know this is late for Lola... but here in the states when someone gets into stinging nettles the only thing that makes the pain go away is removing the invisible little hair-stingers that barb themselves into the skin.

To do this in people I have always used a strip of tape (like duct tape or masking tape) to gently press against the skin (which traps the barbs) and then pull off quickly, like a band-aid.

This removes the stingers.

Now I am no botonist and we Americans screw up the names of plants all the time so I don't know if the stinging nettles we have are the same as yours. But it is a thought! Perhaps next time a quick strip of tape, a few stick-and-lift repetitions and then some ACV?

I fell into some stinging nettles once. All over my arms and neck and shoulders. So I can attest to the rapidness with which removing those micro-barbs relieves the annoying pain/itching/stinging sensation.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Annette!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Hope she got some good rest and shes ok today, nasty nettles! We were advised to give evening primrose oil by the vet when Seymour got hayfever (he had itchy paws). X


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Yogi bear said:


> Hope she got some good rest and shes ok today, nasty nettles! We were advised to give evening primrose oil by the vet when Seymour got hayfever (he had itchy paws). X


I will have to take a look at that. Hadn't heard of it before except for use in pregnant bitches, so I have it around


----------

